# Does anyone had worst relationship than this?



## softwareseller03 (Aug 14, 2016)

I met this girl a year ago, she was funny and very nice to me. Soon we got in relationship. She felt like the right person, we both promise to marry one another. We had sex, but after few months started to make distance from me. And then told me she can't be with me any more as she still loves her ex. I was heart broken.

That guy again left her and she attempted suicide. She came back to me but only in few months she again left me for him.

This time she abused me when I called her and asked me to stay away. I was crying on phone and she said "stop acting". She then told me I abused you to help you move on WTF. 

I don't get it, what does that guy has better than me , he abuses her physically, but still she wants him. I gave everything to her with respect and she abused me? 

Am sure am not going to take her back, but this incident has left me broken. What should I do? Or rather I should ask what did I do? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude, she told you right out....she doesn't want you.

The best you can be is "Plan B" if it doesn't work out with her ex. You'd be consolation prize.

Take her at her word. She doesn't want you, and you're wasting your time.

You say you will not take her back; fine, but you need to do MORE than that. You must cut yourself off from her completely. 
No further contact. No questions of her. No last meeting for "closure".

She's a very damaged person if she is returning to her abuser, attempting suicide, etc.. That means there's a lot of psychological instability here. It's a big red flag. 

You're being offered a chance to get off the Crazy Train. TAKE IT! And recognize it for what it is---you've dodged a bullet. You won't be so heartbroken if you realize her true worth to you (which is less than nothing, since it would be a black hole of negativity).


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

You need to go with the assumption that she chooses to be with him because she is every bit as fvcked up as HE is. Instead of thinking there is something wrong with YOU, realize there is something seriously wrong with HER, and be thankful that she removed herself from your life. 

(BTW my last husband divorced me to go back to his drug addicted, cheating first wife, who made no less than FOUR suicide "attempts" in less than six months, so I KNOW of fvcked up)


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

What should you do?
Easy, find a woman that thinks you are number 1 and not number 2.

Stop wondering what's wrong with you and find a woman that can't get enough---- of YOU.

There's too many women in the world to waste time with one in particular unless you think highly of them and they think the same of you. This one doesn't respect you, doesn't love you, and most definitely she and her dude(for now) deserve one another.

You're wallowing in self pity when you could and should be out enjoying some woman who treats you good.

Stop worrying about your ex. You should've NEVER have taken her back. You know this.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

softwareseller03 said:


> Am sure am not going to take her back, but *this incident has left me broken*. What should I do? Or rather I should ask what did I do?


No. You were broken before this incident. That’s the only reason you would be attracted to this person. Man up! Let the crazy girl return to her asylum. Just make sure you don’t take her back when her man knocks her lights out again (and make no mistake, he will).

Work on yourself. Prosperity and long life to you.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

@softwareseller03


I agree with the other posts. You got lucky. You don't need this woman in your life. Why would you even consider taking her back?

I suppose you are very physically attracted to her; and want to have more sex. That is a strong lure; and it's hard to stop thinking about someone that we have a hankering for on a romantic level.

So, think of at least one thing that you'd like to do with your life. Like, something that might be on your "bucket list".

Then, use all the energy that you would be devoting to this girl; and direct it towards achieving that goal. It doesn't matter what it is: learning to speak Spanish, climb the highest mountain in your state, get a promotion to the next level at work.....only you know what your goals are.

Start working on one of them tomorrow.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

softwareseller03 said:


> I met this girl a year ago, she was funny and very nice to me. Soon we got in relationship. She felt like the right person, we both promise to marry one another. We had sex, but after few months started to make distance from me. And then told me she can't be with me any more as she still loves her ex. I was heart broken.
> 
> That guy again left her and she attempted suicide. She came back to me but only in few months she again left me for him.
> 
> ...


You show people how to treat you. You have given this woman permission to abuse you. Please get some help to figure out why you would put up with this, and even go back to this. Woman like your ex or whatever she is bully weak men. You need to get strong. 

This person is not a prize there are many better out there.


----------



## softwareseller03 (Aug 14, 2016)

EunuchMonk said:


> No. You were broken before this incident. That’s the only reason you would be attracted to this person. Man up! Let the crazy girl return to her asylum. Just make sure you don’t take her back when her man knocks her lights out again (and make no mistake, he will).
> 
> Work on yourself. Prosperity and long life to you.


Loved it. Thank you.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does anyone had worst relationship than this? 

Yea, there are worst relationships. But we are not running a competition or giving out prizes.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You found out pretty quickly that she's not someone you should be in a relationship with. Thank your lucky stars that you have not invested too much time and to much of your life in her. 

Move on.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Consider her rejection of you as a gift from God! Can you well imagine what life would be with like her if she allowed the relationship with you to foster? It would literally be one living hell!

Walk away, and chalk it all up to a "learning curve!" You will definitely find another lovely woman who will truly come to love you for the man who you are!

And one very sobering word of precaution to you: please get thoroughly checked out by your MD by getting yourself tested for the presence of any latent STDs!*


----------

